# 4 January 07 on the Heidelblog: The Arminius Paradigm



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 4, 2007)

The Arminius Paradigm

rsc


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 5, 2007)

Two things have surprised me by the FV reactions to your blog Scott. 1. That some are so angry and profane they care more about venting and insulting you than bearing themselves as Christians before the world; and 2. that there does seem a rather strange unwillingness to pick up a book. If it's not on the Internet they don't want to bother. And as you note, they don't have to buy books; they can use that quaint place called the library.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2007)

That was a great post.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 5, 2007)

Dr. Clark, a suggestion: when you link these blog posts, it would be helpful if you link the static page so when people click on "The Arminius Paradigm" they don't see "Kim Riddelbarger on the New Perspective" or "Bradley Nassif on 'The Orthodox Century' " or all the other new articles that are uploaded after the one linked.

http://dannyhyde.squarespace.com/the-heidelblog/2007/1/4/the-arminius-paradigm.html


Very interesting parallel, thanks.


----------

